# Just seriously silly.



## mycrofft (May 17, 2012)

I was at the local County surplus office today, and up on one shelf I found, with the other items for sale, a Zoll defibrillator. Not even an AED, but a full-on old defib without visible monitor. Also, no electrodes or cables, but two memory cards.
After we talked, they promised to send it to E-waste. Could have used it for fishing or hunting earthworms...
Anyone else ever see something mislabeled or otherwise inappropriately put in service or sold?
EG: Amyl nitrate mistaken for ammonia inhalers and stuck all over the ER?....


----------



## Akulahawk (May 17, 2012)

Earthworm hunting might have been a bit interesting... but FISHING???


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2012)

When you go after earthworms, you wear eye protection because they come shooting out of the ground.

Fishing: quieter than C4.

I don't know. Anyone TRY discharging a defib into fish-imhabited waters?

Here's one electric fishing device::2000 volt 2 joules!http://www.amazing1.com/download/FISH90INSTR.pdf
Oh, my...:unsure:


----------



## Engine3/emt (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you actually sell them?  I didn't know you could..


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 22, 2012)

It was an error, it was supposed to be in EWaste. I've seen EKGs at a local surplus electronics store, but not a defib.


----------

